# Shower Half Wall Framing



## Colbymom (Jul 20, 2008)

I need some help with a half wall that is part of my shower framing.
The wall is built of 2x4's is 44" tall and 48" long. It is double studded at both ends with a short return (L) at the unattached end. It is screwed together, nailed and screwed into the floor and to one wall. However, there is still too much lateral movement in my opinion. This wall will be tiled and will be part of a 3/8" glass surround for the shower. I'm worried about motion of the wall when the shower door is opened and closed. 

I've read that 200lb applied at the free end 36" above the floor should not cause deflection of the wall if it going to pass inspection.

Can somebody please tell me what to do? I'm at my wits end.

Thanks for your help.
Colbymom


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

TRY installing plywood on the back of the wall and the short side, Then your wall board over that. this will tighten it up. GOOD LUCK BOB


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Any lateral instability will destroy the tile's integrity.

A short wall like this needs to originate between the floor joists. If the wall has a couple studs that protrude several inches into the floor system, it will be much stiffer. If you have an unfinished basement and you're working on the first floor, this is easy to do. If not, you might need to cut a hole and patch the rock. 

I'd sink at least the end stud (where it doesn't tie into another wall) into the floor, and would double it as well. If the wall is longer than 3 or 4 feet I'd do another one in the middle.

When I've done this, I either bolt the studs to the side of the floor joists, or if I can't hit a joist directly due to the wall's location I'll install 2x10 solid blocking between the floor joists on either side of the studs. Carriage bolts will secure everything. Blocking beween the joists on either side of the studs will add rigidity to the joist (reducing its ability to twist), and then the wall since it is attached.

I'm not familiar with the 200lb lateral load on interior walls such as shower walls. That code is applied to guard rails and walls serving as guard rails where the potential fall is 30" or higher.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Any lateral instability will destroy the tile's integrity.
> 
> A short wall like this needs to originate between the floor joists. If the wall has a couple studs that protrude several inches into the floor system, it will be much stiffer. If you have an unfinished basement and you're working on the first floor, this is easy to do. If not, you might need to cut a hole and patch the rock.
> 
> ...


 AH!! A wonderful idea!! I like yours better. Yes that will be much stronger. BOB


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You can run threaded rod down through the top of the wall all the way through the floor below also. A piece of heavy gauge metal plate or a block of wood on the bottom will add stability. (A 2"x fastened between floor joists maybe.) Plywood the outside, Dura rock on the inside. Should be fine.


----------



## Colbymom (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks to ya'll for your help. I did a combination of things you suggested and the wall is solid as a rock now. :thumbsup:


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

glad it worked out for you! bob


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Excellent! Glad it worked out for you! :thumbsup:


----------

